# Got my trailer wrapped



## wolffhomerepair (Jan 27, 2006)

Got my trailer back. Complete vinyl wrap all 4 sides.


----------



## Debookkeeper (Jul 23, 2006)

Very Nice!! Great advertising!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

Very nice, like a traveling billboard.The big question is...how much?


----------



## wolffhomerepair (Jan 27, 2006)

I paid $1800 which included the wrap itself the artwork(which I now own and can use for things such as website shirts etc.) signs for the truck. I worked out the numbers and it is the cheapest advertiseing I found. It will last 10+ years and is 100% removeable.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

That is really, really stand-out and stand-alone sharp, Wolf, - - something one-of-a-kind like that will surely pay for itself in advertising . . . :thumbsup:


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Wow! I like it it really does stand out, you should deffinetly get some bussiness with that.

Dave


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

wolffhomerepair said:


> Got my trailer back. Complete vinyl wrap all 4 sides.


Real nice! Only I wouldn't be pulling that thing if you decided to knock off a bank.:w00t: :laughing: Or then again maybe it's so obvious people wouldn't remember.:no:


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Looks Awesome!

BTW, thanks a lot - now I have trailer envy! Mine just doesn't stand up to that


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Looks like a million bucks!


----------



## Melissa (Feb 23, 2006)

I like it! :thumbsup: 

It's always funny to see a phone number without an area code in front. Here you practically need an area code just to call accross the street. :laughing:


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

Class Act!


----------



## JNLP (Oct 21, 2006)

WOW I love it! :thumbup: 

I've been debating on getting a trailer to haul all my future equipment. I like the idea of having a billboard, yet being able to drop it & roll out with an empty truck.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

What's the name of your company and what do you do? 







Kiddin' that looks awesome. Why no area code on the phone number?, are you in one of those areas that only has one, out here a few miles in any direction and it's a new area code. You might check and see if www.wolfhomerepair.com with only one L is available, buy it, and have it point to your existing site.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Too bad they mis spelled 'composite'. Did you get a discount for that?


----------



## Debookkeeper (Jul 23, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> Too bad they mis spelled 'composite'. Did you get a discount for that?



Can't tell if you are joking or not. It's spelled correctly :laughing:


----------



## wolffhomerepair (Jan 27, 2006)

I had to go check the trailer. I'm guessing your joking or wasn't able to read it clearly in the picture? Either way you made me look.


----------



## wolffhomerepair (Jan 27, 2006)

mickey
great idea. Wolff with 2 f's is not common.


----------



## wolffhomerepair (Jan 27, 2006)

also no area code as the 2 counties I work in are all the same area code. In fact the area code covers 6ish counties.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Lucky, I cover 2 states and 5 area codes. Have to dial 10 digits to call my neighbor.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

wolffhomerepair said:


> also no area code as the 2 counties I work in are all the same area code. In fact the area code covers 6ish counties.


sweet, I miss those days when we had only one area code, at least once a day or more I end up dialing the wrong number because there are too many f*%#ing area codes out here.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

what a NICE looking trailer! i just called my friend who owns a sign company and emailed him the link. they've yet to do any of them here, is working me up a price. i'll post pics once i get ours done.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice trailer. That would be great for a trailer showing a little age.

On the area code thing, I remember when we only had to dial the last four digits for a local call.


----------



## wolffhomerepair (Jan 27, 2006)

Big Dave
It also is great for resale value as the trailer will look the same when the vinyl is removed as it did the day it was applied.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Looks nice. Now all you have to do is add:

"STEAL ME...I HAVE LOT OF EXPENSIVE TOOLS IN HERE"

That's the only reason I didn't letter my trailer...I'm scared to!


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

That looks veeery nice. I keep trying to talk my sign buddy into getting into this, but after hearing of the price of the printer, ink, materials I can see why he's sticking with vinyl, very spendy for a business to set this up. But the results speak for themselves.

You will definately make a statement and get some calls from folks passing by.


----------

